# Dr. David Livingston was he reformed?



## Blue Tick (Apr 10, 2009)

Does any know if Dr. Livingston the famous missionary to Africa was reformed in his theology? I'm reading a biography about him and it appears to have a non-reformed approach. Albeit I'm only in the beginning but I'm curious to know his theological position while he was in Africa.


----------



## Claudiu (Apr 12, 2009)

I've been wondering this myself...my cousins family really likes him, but they are Arminian+Pentecostal and I know they don't like any thing related to reformed theology. I will look into it and see where Livingston stands


----------



## BG (Apr 12, 2009)

yes


----------



## DAW (Apr 12, 2009)

All that I do know about his theology, apart from he being an Evangelical, was that he was a Congregationalist from Scotland. He was sent to Africa by the London Missionary Society which, initially interdenominational (representative of Reformed denominations), quickly became a Congregationalist missionary society. It was to British Congregationalism what the American Board of Commissioners for Foreign Missions (the Haystack Prayer Meeting) became to American Congregationalism.


----------



## Wannabee (Apr 13, 2009)

We were recently reading a short bio on him. I was impressed with his confidence in God. He spent himself for Christ, and knew that he couldn't die until God was going to take him. Then he had the confidence that he couldn't live one more day if God was going to take him. A good way to live.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes everybody should read a bio on him, there is a lot to learn there

A Hudson Taylor biografi is also good


----------

